
Red-Light Cameras Just Don’t Work - nickb
http://www.ridelust.com/red-light-cameras-just-dont-work/
======
ajross
Article is a political diatribe. It hypes studies to which it doesn't link, or
even explain. The researchers who did the studies are are identified only as
(I'm not making this up) "North Carolina", "Virginia", and "Ontario." The
results apparently are that traffic light cameras (hidden devices) are linked
to an increase in crashes, but doesn't even attempt to offer a hypothesis as
to why.

There's no content here, just opinion.

~~~
maximilian
He could cite his sources, but assuming he is correct, he does refute what you
say. He does quote: “Instead, they increase crashes and injuries as drivers
attempt to abruptly stop at camera intersections.”

He also notes that traffic lights with cameras have in cities had shortened
yellow times, which lead to an increase in both tickets, but also in crashes.

As long as the studies' science was done rigorously, a reason why the cameras
cause more crashes isn't necessarily vital - Its only important that they
prove that the cameras do cause more crashes.

All the red light cameras I've seen, were setup to the side of the road and
were impossibly obvious. Clearly I haven't seen the hidden ones because
they're hidden, but I doubt they actually do a good job hiding them.

